# Gta v



## buckas

http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## alan_mcc

Oh WHAT


----------



## [email protected]

Whats this?????

Tell!


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv-entertai...efield-3-a-lot-less-exciting-115875-23514110/


----------



## alan_mcc

Absolutely can't wait for this - will be at whatever shop freezing my ass off to get it whenever it's released. HUGE fan of the GTA series and pretty much the only game i play is the Ballad of Gay Tony


----------



## silverback

its gonna have to be a **** load better than GTA4 to get my attention.i dont know whether there is anything left in the tank of this franchise.i think it peaked at the miami one,san andreas was good too,but that miami one was awesome.


----------



## alan_mcc

you're thinking of Vice City, i love that game. it had the best soundtrack.


----------



## Tom_the_great

alan_mcc said:


> you're thinking of Vice City, i love that game. it had the best soundtrack.


i even downloaded it so i could have it in my car how sad is that !


----------



## silverback

alan_mcc said:


> you're thinking of Vice City, i love that game. it had the best soundtrack.


thats it,vice city.awesome,awesome,awesome.like i said,san andreas was good,but NOTHING beats VC.that last one was awful,christ knows why i bought the tales of the damned to compliment it lol.


----------



## Mike-93

funnily enough i had the same conversation with my uncle and his daughters boyfriend only a few days ago. 

Personally, i won't pre-order this, as i was very disappointed with GTA IV. the story didn't grip me enough to keep me playing, so i think i gave up about 3/4 of the way through.

I really hope that we get a high-res remake of VC or SA, my preference would be SA as i LOVED that game. Had so much fun with the jump jet and the apache gunship you got from the airport 

oh the memories...


----------



## raitkens83

Im also a huge fan of GTA, Agreed GTA IV was not as good as expected but i will still be queing to get GTA V. This is great news as im not a great fan of COD so been waiting for a decent game for a while!!


----------



## Elliott19864

Always been awesome games, remember the originals when they only had the aerial views?

Best thing is they have umpteen hours of gameplay with all the missions.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Just 2 days 18 hours and 10 minutes before we finally find out what they've not been telling us and we can put all the old rumors to bed and start on a whole load of new ones.


----------



## lobotomy

I never even knew about a new GTA game until this thread! wow! I've had every one since the original plan view - GOURANGA!

IV was a disappointment for me though. Bad characters and storyline IMHO. But I suppose they were just trying to cover all the "crime" stereotypes.


----------



## alan_mcc

Maybe I'm the only one who thought IV was awesome. Free mode online = win. Get a couple of pals together and bully the hell outta everyone else on there


----------



## Laurie.J.M

alan_mcc said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who thought IV was awesome. Free mode online = win. Get a couple of pals together and bully the hell outta everyone else on there


I've always liked IV, neither the characters or the story were anything special but the gameplay and shear scale and detail of the environment were a real step forward from the GTA games before. San Andreas is still my favourite GTA for shear fun though (for now), I missed it so much when I got rid of my PS2 I downloaded a copy of it off Xbox Live to fill the hole it had left. personally I hop we're back off to San Andreas for 'V', even though Vice City was a great game and the city would look good re done I think a huge new San Andreas with three full size cities connected by huge interstates and long desert highways would be about as amazing as it could get.

Just 2 days and 21 minutes to go now people


----------



## buckas

I loved IV, best one yet imho - played it for hours, even after completed


----------



## Laurie.J.M

just 21 hours and 8 minutes to go now. I'm gonna have no finger nails left by tomorrow at this rate.


----------



## Lloyd71

alan_mcc said:


> you're thinking of Vice City, i love that game. it had the best soundtrack.


There are suggestions that the new one will be set in Vice City due to the emphasis placed on the 'V' numeral from the new logo.


----------



## silverback

Lloyd71 said:


> There are suggestions that the new one will be set in Vice City due to the emphasis placed on the 'V' numeral from the new logo.


i hope so :argie:


----------



## [email protected]

Well after a hard day at the office there is nothing nicer than sitting in your comfiest chair in the living room and soothing away the cares of the day by running over a few bodies and a drive by shooting, a few fights and getting chased by the coppers oh and a local vist to the ladies of the night Im on it most nights:lol:

Makes me relax anyway!:thumb:

Looking forward to any new GTA game tbh as simply they are the best!


----------



## tomelmer

Always loved the GTA games so this one will still be added to my collection. I still even have gta london for the original playstation lol.


----------



## lobotomy

Argh! I'm at work and all the sites with the trailer are blocked! Nothing showing up on youtube yet either!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Just one hour to go now people.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes can not wait for this!


----------



## anthonyh90

apparently it will be based somewhere the series has been before and won't be a completly new city. i'm hoping for san andreas


----------



## Laurie.J.M

My refresh button and mouse finger are armed and ready, lets hope Rockstar are prepared and the website doesn't go down :thumb:.


----------



## gm8

no video information 

ok worked now , looks great


----------



## Leemack

Looks superb

Cant wait


----------



## anthonyh90

any word on the location? i'm unable to view the video at work,

EDIT: just seen the trailer. looks like it's back to L.A  can't wait. the graphics look amazing


----------



## Eddy

That looks amazing, wow, graphics are immense.


----------



## [email protected]

When is it out! We need a date! :wall:


----------



## T.D.K

Oh wow - this is just great. I really hope it's not a disappointment like IV. I didn't like Nico or any of the characters, the vehicle handling was sloppy and I just found the story boring. The game was too serious and didn't feel like GTA.


----------



## alan_mcc

omg that looks AMAZING 

mark do you play IV online on xbox? I'm on most nights too


----------



## Shug

I reckon edinburgh would be a good setting for gta. Maybe bring some of the earlier stuff in.
A kill frenzy with buckfast bottles in lochend would go down a treat


----------



## allan1888

It will sell millions but the game won't look like that. It will still look good but nothing as good as the pre-rendered videos.


----------



## dew1911

Major Nerdgasm there! Just need a launch date!


----------



## Mad Ad

spotted a Black Audi R8 spyder in there!


----------



## alan_mcc

dew1911 said:


> Major Nerdgasm there! Just need a launch date!


me too  so so excited oh my god. away on ballad of gay tony now!


----------



## simon burns

WoW looks amazing will be keeping my eye out for this 1 :doublesho


----------



## Laurie.J.M

That was amazing and well worth the wait, some of the trail suggests to me that we're going back to San Andreas, can't confirm this though, all we need now is a release date.

EDIT: I've just watched it again and I think I can fairly safely say that it's set in San Andreas. Watch the trailer (HD will make this easier to spot) and pause at 0:50, read the number plate :thumb:.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Definitely San Andreas, there was a Vinewood sign!


----------



## allan1888

It is San Andreas but its supposed to be a new game


----------



## Deano

unless there's something ground breakingly new in this I'll not bother TBH. despite the very impressive depth of the free roam, they're all a bit, "drive to one side of the city, kill someone, drive back to the other side in less than 3 minutes, drive back and kill someone" and so on and so forth.


----------



## dr-x

Where arre you guys watching the trailer Still counting down 19 hours on the rockstar site


----------



## lobotomy

I think it looked like you might play multiple characters... there was one point it was focussed on a black guy running in 3rd person whereas the rest of the trail seemed like it was a middle aged white guy.

I'll prob get it.


----------



## Leemack

dr-x said:


> Where arre you guys watching the trailer Still counting down 19 hours on the rockstar site


I watched it on rockstar mate


----------



## tom-coupe

looks quality looking forward to it. like the convertables with the drop roofs lol. nice touch. i think will prob be released for next christmas


----------



## lion_yo

Just two words MUST BUY


----------



## Mike-93

WOW... 

Cant wait for this! Jet Ski's, helicopters, dogs, homeless people, cars with working folding roofs, jets, silenced Ak-47's, mountain ranges... I feel 12 all over again!


----------



## adamf

The Trailer looks pretty hi res and alot better than 4 - Could it be the PC version? Pretty good if it's ps3 or xbox.


----------



## NurburgDetail-1

This looks epic! Character development like san andreas would be good.


----------



## Kriminal

I want it NOW ! :thumb:


----------



## Chicane

Mike-93 said:


> funnily enough i had the same conversation with my uncle and his daughters boyfriend only a few days ago.
> 
> Personally, i won't pre-order this, as i was very disappointed with GTA IV. the story didn't grip me enough to keep me playing, so i think i gave up about 3/4 of the way through.
> 
> I really hope that we get a high-res remake of VC or SA, my preference would be SA as i LOVED that game. Had so much fun with the jump jet and the apache gunship you got from the airport
> 
> oh the memories...


I remember getting GTA IV on the day of release and turning it off after 30 mins or so, the vehicles are that shockingly bad to control. IMO they ruined a vital part of the game and i found it virtually unplayable. If they use the same handling characteristics for GTA5 then i wont be buying it.


----------



## walker1967

Wish the would do gta London again. Ever got to play it 1st time round as I was wired into gt2 at that point


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Well after only 8 and a bit months of silence and internet rumors here we go......

two new screenshots :tumbleweed:.


----------



## glenn st

Cant wait to this comes out will be like a big kid again .its about the only game i will pay 45 pound for . Plz hurry


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Nerdgasm time, only three more screenshots for now but there's a vague promise of more info later in the week. And for those familiar with GTA San Andreas you may remember this .


----------



## Grawschbags

What is the intended release date for this?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Grawschbags said:


> What is the intended release date for this?


The speculators are mostly saying either October/November this year or around March next year but I'm not believing anything until Rockstar officially announce it.


----------



## Grawschbags

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait regardless!

Hadn't really got too excited about it till I seen this thread.


----------



## Strothow

Laurie.J.M said:


> The speculators are mostly saying either October/November this year or around March next year but I'm not believing anything until Rockstar officially announce it.


Probably November next year then 

Looks good though!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Those previous screens came out yesterday I believe, now today there's more, it's getting better and better this :thumb:.


----------



## Strothow

Looks awsome, can't wait!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Here's the next lot. The texturing and detail in the shot with the biplane is stunning when viewed large on the rockstar website.





































Hopefully they'll give us a new trailer before too long :thumb:.


----------



## Strothow

Looks good...

I hope artics are back! Miss been a trucker :lol:


----------



## USTBUTLER

Cant wait for this to come out im a massive fan and always waited at ASDA at midnight to get it first  

S,butler


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Quick update, we have the first official artwork.










This image was released with the tagline _"get ready" for "lots" of information in November._ About time too .


----------



## Ryan

so excited for this!!!!!!! Previous games pretty much ruined my GCSE's and A Level's so its only fitting that this ruins my postgrad :lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982

Well it ain't coming out this year :devil:

http://www.game.co.uk/en/grand-theft-auto-v-133341?attributeName1=Shop%20By&pageSize=20&provenance=New&categoryIdentifier=10225&pageNumber=2&attributeValue1=63&sortBy=MOST_POPULAR_DESC


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Geordie_1982 said:


> Well it ain't coming out this year :devil:
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/grand-theft-auto-v-133341?attributeName1=Shop%20By&pageSize=20&provenance=New&categoryIdentifier=10225&pageNumber=2&attributeValue1=63&sortBy=MOST_POPULAR_DESC


The general consensus atm is a release in March next year. You never know though they could throw a spanner in the works and get it out before christmas and pi$$ all over Black Ops 2 (who am I kidding ).


----------



## Matty03g

Just pre-ordered my copy with amazon for £39.99 so we must be close to a release date I hope


----------



## Matty03g

Then again I just found this on their website.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Matty03g said:


> Just pre-ordered my copy with amazon for £39.99 so we must be close to a release date I hope





Matty03g said:


> Then again I just found this on their website.


Spring is classified as being between March and June so they're still being a bit vague, the game is 'officially' available for pre-order from Nov 5 (Monday) so we may get a full release date then.

Rockstar have promised 'lots' of new information in November, the first will probably be next week when Game Informer's December issue is released, it has GTA5 as the cover game and apparantly the item they've done is 16 pages long.


----------



## aslz78

Cant wait for this. Seems so long since GTA 4 now


----------



## Laurie.J.M

The digital version of December's Game Informer which features 18 pages of new GTA 5 info has been released just now, once their website starts working again I shall be downloading it. 

Also a new trailer has been announced for next week.


----------



## rtjc

Saw this for Pre Order in Tesco and Game, no date as yet, confirmed by the chap in Game.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Here's what we now know.



> _GTA 5 "evolves nearly every mechanic" found in previous games in the series.
> 
> Features the biggest open world in the series' history - GTA 5's world is bigger than the worlds of Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas and GTA IV combined.
> 
> Three playable characters who you can switch between "at nearly any time".
> 
> Each character has their own specific abilities and story arc, with all three stories intertwined.
> 
> Camera zooms out to a "Google Earth-style" perspective when switching characters.
> 
> Character 1 - Michael, an ex-bank robber in his early 40s who retired after making a deal with the FIB. He has two teenage children and hates his wife Amanda. He's also the narrator of the original GTA 5 trailer.
> 
> Character 2 - Trevor, a former war veteran and a "drugged out psychopath". An experienced pilot.
> 
> Character 3 - Franklin, details unknown.
> 
> Certain characters from GTA IV and Episodes From Liberty City will also make an appearance. Rockstar's Dan Houser says we'll never see characters from the PS2 era, though. "The five PS2 games are one universe, and this is the high definition universe, so they don't co-exist," he says.
> 
> No major actors cast as any of the main characters.
> 
> Focus on making more diverse missions.
> 
> Heists and bank robberies are a big theme to the game.
> 
> Characters will work together during missions. Missions will have a "very diiferent tone depending on who's on them, how many people are on them, and how much we're using switches", says Houser.
> 
> Even when you're not controlling them, each character will still go about their own business. "You may be surprised by the situations they find themselves in should you switch back to check up on them," says Game Informer.
> 
> Big advances to lighting and shader model. Greater draw distance.
> 
> Improved vehicle handling and physics - "The cars hold to the ground better... It feels more like a racing game," Houser says.
> More vehicles than in any GTA to date, including BMXs, mountain bikes, road bikes, dirt bikes, cars, trucks, helicopters, planes, ATVs and Jet Skis, but vehicle manufacturers are still fictional.
> 
> Fighter jets appear to be in. One screenshot shows a fighter equipped with missiles, as a helicopter explodes in the background.
> Improved shooting and melee combat. Melee combat "never going to be as big a deal as shooting," though, warns Houser.
> 
> Los Santos is described as a "huge and diverse city", combining the best of Red Dead Redemption's "large open expanses" with GTA IV's "densely packed urban environment".
> 
> Areas in the game world include beachfronts, mountains, wilderness, a "Salton Sea" region, a military base and the suburbs.
> GTA: San Andreas was about gang culture. GTA 5 is about capturing the "contemporary culture of LA".
> There will be a "vibrant and fun" economy, but you won't be able to buy property.
> 
> A variety of different side missions and "more sophisticated" minigames, including yoga, triathlons, Jet Skiing, base-jumping, tennis and golf. There's a full golf course in the game. You can go scuba diving along the coastline of Los Santos, or do yoga in one of the game's parks.
> 
> Each character will have unique hobbies, including "one or two key minigame activities per character".
> 
> You can rappel down buildings, although it's not confirmed whether this is specific to certain missions.
> 
> San Andreas' RPG-like player customization is still absent, but you can customize the clothing of each character.
> 
> GTA IV's romance feature has been removed.
> 
> Like in GTA IV, players can make friends and hang out with certain NPCs in the game, including Michael's wife and son Amanda and Jimmy, Franklin's "crazy friend" Lamar, and Trevor's mate Ron.
> 
> GTA IV's mobile phone returns, but a lot of its features have been altered. You can use it to access the internet.
> 
> Dynamic missions - hidden missions dotted around the game world. "Going off-road in the desert, you may come across two parked cars and a sea of dead bodies around them... Investigate if you want."_


This is not the full article (which I'm currently reading), these are just the highlights which were posted on another site.


----------



## DAN019780

This must be Michael , Trevor and franklin:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

[email protected] sake, I can't wait any longer a want it now :devil::lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

http://uk.ign.com/wikis/grand-theft-auto-5/GTA_V_Week_on_IGN


----------



## Grommit

I can't wait to get this. I remember dropping this ages ago after some inside info 

Screenshots look great, mountain, assumed to be Lake Tahoe etc, and then you have wilderness, camping, then the likes of Beverly Hills and the glitz and glamour, downtown LA etc, I like the sound of that in terms of a free roaming map. You can just drive around exploring and capping folk in the process haha.


----------



## T.D.K

Bigger than San Andreas, GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption combined.

The second trailer looks stunning. Really cannot wait for this.

I just hope it doesn't disappoint like IV did.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I weren't really a lover of #IV,hopefully this will be as good as San Andreas and Vice City,which was the best afaic.The original PS1 GTA game, and GTA London,when Rockstar were called DMA Design is worth a look for fans of the series


----------



## Grommit

T.D.K said:


> Bigger than San Andreas, GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption combined.
> 
> The second trailer looks stunning. Really cannot wait for this.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't disappoint like IV did.


Second trailer looks epic.

That's what I like about it, in California you have the likes of the mountains in Tahoe, glitz and glamour in Beverly Hills, highways, Compton and the likes, so everyone will have some part they like. It offers diversity and as a game it will take ages to complete. That's the kind of games I like. Looooong ones.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Seen trailer 2 this morning looks amazing cant wait for this


----------



## robz

Dan3.2 said:


> Seen trailer 2 this morning looks amazing cant wait for this


Just seen it too...so long to wait!!!


----------



## DAN019780

A few more screen shots


----------



## stephen_dickson

when is this out??


----------



## DAN019780

stephen_dickson said:


> when is this out??


Rockstar are saying spring 2013 but knowing them we will be lucky to get next Christmas lol


----------



## Matty03g

Few more screen shots guys :thumb:
The one of the city view looks massive


----------



## Mike-BHP

Looking forward too this! Played them all over the years. Graphics just get better!


----------



## JasonH20URF

silverback said:


> thats it,vice city.awesome,awesome,awesome.like i said,san andreas was good,but NOTHING beats VC.that last one was awful,christ knows why i bought the tales of the damned to compliment it lol.


I have it on my iPhone


----------



## Tom_the_great

Release date leaked??? 23 July ???

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/14847/20130126/gta-5-release-date-2013-amazon-leaks.htm


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Release date leaked??? 23 July ???
> 
> http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/14847/20130126/gta-5-release-date-2013-amazon-leaks.htm


I thought its gonna be late march :wall: ohh well will have to wait a few more months


----------



## [email protected]

NNOOOOOOOOO!!! I was hoping for March time!!!!:devil:

I ordered my pre copy last weekend. More waiting then!


----------



## gherkin

If i recall Rockstar have always released around the summer time so July would sound about right. Could be complelty wrong though


----------



## DAN019780

All I can say is it better be worth the wait !!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3

delayed? gutted


----------



## Davemm

know what im asking for on my birthday, may even book the day off for it !


----------



## will930

that is my birthday


----------



## buckas

*17th September 2013
*
http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/48591/grand-theft-auto-v-is-coming-9172013.html


----------



## [email protected]

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAN019780

:devil::devil::devil::devil:

Hope I don't lose my preorder receipt with game Its got a long time to sit in the wallet :lol:


----------



## SystemClenz

Releasing it later than the poster says?? well there's a surprise!! Gonna be worth it though


----------



## SystemClenz

DAN019780 said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> Hope I don't lose my preorder receipt with game Its got a long time to sit in the wallet :lol:


Pre order with GAME? Your brave!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## DAN019780

SystemClenz said:


> Pre order with GAME? Your brave!! :tumbleweed:


I know should have gone with someone else didn't think it would be so long to wait tbh and I didn't get a poster

Fingers crossed they stay afloat till gtav comes out


----------



## Laurie.J.M

SystemClenz said:


> Releasing it later than the poster says?? well there's a surprise!! Gonna be worth it though


With the new Xbox and Playstation being revealed soon and probably released before christmas they could well have delayed it so they can improve the graphics further and then have it as a launch game on the next generation of consoles. That's just my 2p's worth anyway.


----------



## jcrease

Saving a thirty quid game gift card for this game hope they are still around when the game is released.


----------



## T.D.K

Laurie.J.M said:


> With the new Xbox and Playstation being revealed soon and probably released before christmas they could well have delayed it so they can improve the graphics further and then have it as a launch game on the next generation of consoles. That's just my 2p's worth anyway.


This is probably very true.

Although saying that I don't think Rockstar have ever released a GTA on time.:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Some more new screens.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Box art :thumb:.


----------



## Lloyd71

That's some nice boxart, probably my favourite ever GTA box. :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

4pm .


----------



## Dark_knight

Looks awesome i cant wait for it. might have to put down batman haha


----------



## Laurie.J.M

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


----------



## essexjoe85

Cant wait, looks very impressive. Think I may have to get this on the next Gen rather than ps3


----------



## CJ1985

the 3 guys look like the got good story's in this love the old guy.


----------



## buckas

third guy looks like jonny knoxville, hah


----------



## Matty03g

Is it worth waiting a little longer to get gta 5 on the new Xbox one, not sure if the rumours are true yet though ??


----------



## WP-UK

Can not wait!


----------



## Ryanjdover

Mines been pre ordered since Jan!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

GTAV - the first official gameplay - YouTube

Doesn't contain any info not previously released so no real spoilers.


----------



## Ryanjdover

To say I'm excited about this is an understatement. So much so that's its completely pushed to the side any decision making re PS4/XBOX One as this will keep me entertained well into the new year!


----------



## Phillloyd

Deffo can't wait for this
Pre ordered when tesco were doing £10 off a £40 spend with tesco direct,
Plus staff discount £28 delivered !


----------



## thunderpantz

Going to get this on the 360 on release. Next gen won't be till early next year


----------



## Hardsworth

I cant wait for this


----------



## Laurie.J.M

thunderpantz said:


> Going to get this on the 360 on release. Next gen won't be till early next year


Better make sure you've got plenty of space on your HDD or have a formatted memory stick handy, the 360 version of GTAV will be shipped on two discs with a compulsory 8gb install from the first disc, the game then plays from disc 2.


----------



## benji1205

Pre-ordered mine from Tescos this week. 34.99 using a £5 off voucher they have going around at the moment. Quite looking forward to it - hopefully its not overhyped and turns out to be rubbish


----------



## Harry1212

Midnight launch for me, can't risk it not arriving on the release day


----------



## Bradley123

On the site of rockstar it says 17th of September as a release date.... 
Can`t wait to get my hands on it.


----------

